
Show HN: I made a better Secret Santa generator - diogoredin
https://www.secretsanta.run
======
diogoredin
Hi!

I was tired of all the existing alternatives so I built a better Secret Santa
organiser. This one works with mobile numbers, so you don't have to bug your
friends for their emails.

Once the participants receive their assigned Secret Santa they can message the
app what they would like to receive and the person that will be gifting them
receives that message anonymised.

I have been getting conflicting feedback regarding this SMS solution and the
need for paying for the messages. What do you think? Does this improve the
existing solutions or not?

~~~
chucktorres
I'm liking your no-nonsense interface but unfortunately email is still king
imo.

Giving out phone numbers feels icky - a violation of privacy.

There needs to be an opt-in component which is very easy via email.

A nice to have would be the ability to recompute matches with minimal
disruption when someone drops out.

Just something to consider.

~~~
diogoredin
The recompute of matches is a really nice idea. I had to do it myself with my
group of friends and it was a bit painful. I understand the privacy issue of
sharing the phone numbers, I will try to come up with other solutions.

